# Calling all mixers



## kimbo (13/10/14)

Hi

I need some advice please. Here is the problem i have.

When you cook and the food is spiced just right but there is still something short, just to give it that little linger on the tongue you add a few drops of vinegar and bob's your uncle

What do you add to juice to get that same effect?

My NET is very nice now, i just need that little something to let it stick on the tongue after you exhale.


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

A few drops of vinegar....?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (13/10/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> I need some advice please. Here is the problem i have.
> 
> ...



I don't really know kimbo, but I might be mistaken, but read somewhere that mixologists use a couple drops of saline solution for that exact reason. Sure the fundies will come to your resque soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (13/10/14)

Andre said:


> A few drops of vinegar....



Do you know how much?


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

kimbo said:


> Do you know how much?


More said in jest, but do think I have read somewhere that it does help. Not sure. Will see if I can find something.


----------



## kimbo (13/10/14)

mmm

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/diy-e-liquid/252238-vinegar.html


----------



## capetocuba (13/10/14)

I have used 1% ethyl maltol in all my mixes for past 6 weeks. I believe this reduces the flavour a tad but really smooths out the final result. So I am near 20% of flavouring in all my juice now. I can attest to this and my friends are vaping my juice and they say it's good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

kimbo said:


> mmm
> 
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/diy-e-liquid/252238-vinegar.html


Ah, there might be something to it then, thanks.


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/10/14)

Jip 1 or 2 drops of vinegar per 10ml of a tobacco juice makes it "pop" just a bit more so does a drop or 2 of lemon juice will give a bit more tang in fruit mixes. I believe a few drops of saline solution also helps with mouth feel but haven't tried it yet. As @capetocuba mentions EM is a must have in your mixing box to knock the edges off a rough mix.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

Here is some good info on additives: http://thevaperstable.com/diy-e-liquid-additional-ingredients/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kimbo (13/10/14)

@capetocuba where do you get ethyl maltol


----------



## capetocuba (13/10/14)

kimbo said:


> @capetocuba where do you get ethyl maltol


Sent PM


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/10/14)

@capetocuba, please kindly share where I can get the ethyl maltol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/10/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @capetocuba, please kindly share where I can get the ethyl maltol


Candy floss flavour is normally mostly EM. I got mine from @Oupa. A little bottle lasts quite long as I add 2 drops per 10ml of juice. @drew from valley vapour also sells EM if I'm not mistaken. You can try getting EM crystals to dissolve in PG yourself from chem companies but them you need to buy kilograms of the stuff.


----------



## capetocuba (13/10/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @capetocuba, please kindly share where I can get the ethyl maltol


I went through a mission to get mine, now I see its available locally from skyblue 
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/e-li...lavourings/TFA-Flavours/TFA-Ethyl-Maltol-10ml


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/10/14)

Thanks for the info @Gazzacpt and @capetocuba!
Appreciated guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (13/10/14)

I put 10% in bottle and add 90% PG, warm up on stove top in boiling water, a good shake and bob's your auntie.


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> I put 10% in bottle and add 90% PG, warm up on stove top in boiling water, a good shake and bob's your auntie.


What are you referring to here please - 10% of what?


----------



## kimbo (13/10/14)

Well i took one for the team, i add about 1 drop of vinegar to 10ml of my NET and it works

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## capetocuba (13/10/14)

Andre said:


> What are you referring to here please - 10% of what?


Ooooh sorry . I am referring to ethyl maltol in crystal form. 10% by volume. I am no professor, but its an "eyeball" measurement.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (13/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Ooooh sorry . I am referring to ethyl maltol in crystal form. 10% by volume. I am no professor, but its an "eyeball" measurement.



10ml of ethanol, in 17ml of propylene glycol. Got this from Google

I can see that 500gram will last a wile


----------



## CraftyZA (13/10/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @capetocuba, please kindly share where I can get the ethyl maltol


Skyblue vaping sells it in crystal form. in PG you can get about 12.5% solution if you stir a lot, and apply a small amount of heat.
from this 12.5% solution, you can use 1 drop per ml of net. then use the resulting net at 10-15% in final mix.


----------



## hands (13/10/14)

i use 3 drops of raw unfiltered organic apple cider vinegar/30ml of juice. still need to try the saline.
http://www.wellnesswarehouse.com/sh.../vinegars-apple-cider-vinegar-raw-unfiltered/


----------



## kimbo (13/10/14)

hands said:


> i use 3 drops of raw unfiltered organic apple cider vinegar/30ml of juice. still need to try the saline.
> http://www.wellnesswarehouse.com/sh.../vinegars-apple-cider-vinegar-raw-unfiltered/




@hands i have some here as well. Dont you get a weird apple taste?


----------



## hands (13/10/14)

no i don't. if you do just ad less or get the filtered cider vinegar. i got some wine vinegar that i am going to try in my next juice


----------



## kimbo (13/10/14)

hands said:


> i use 3 drops of raw unfiltered organic apple cider vinegar/30ml of juice. still need to try the saline.
> http://www.wellnesswarehouse.com/sh.../vinegars-apple-cider-vinegar-raw-unfiltered/


mine is not the same, i have these http://gerson.org/gerpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/8-uses-for-ACV.gif


----------



## hands (13/10/14)

that will work just fine. it could be that i am not so sensitive to the taste of cider vinegar. i know a lot of people don't like the smell. i am going to mix up a net with some wine vinegar and will let you know when its done.


----------



## hands (13/10/14)

are you using that rum and maple, boxer net and what ells do you add to your mix if you don't mind sharing


----------



## kimbo (13/10/14)

hands said:


> are you using that rum and maple, boxer net and what ells do you add to your mix if you don't mind sharing



Rum & Maple, Black & White and Boxer NET, And i did some cinnamon extract that i add to that. I is nice i must now just fine tune .
The vinegar works well with that


----------



## Royale Vapor (13/10/14)

guys just a quick question. im using TPA and FW concentrates. im using ejuicemeup calculator. what %PG should i put in the flavor column?


----------



## kimbo (13/10/14)

I think all the flavoring have a 100% PG

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Royale Vapor (13/10/14)

i used sum concentrates from vapor shots. their flavors are very weak i had to use atleast 35% flavor to get a good taste of flavor. not good guys stay away from those flavors.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Royale Vapor (13/10/14)

thanks kimbo


----------



## Royale Vapor (13/10/14)

kimbo i hav sum 100mg/ml nic 50/50 Pg/Vg 30ml R300


----------



## Royale Vapor (13/10/14)

what cocentrates do you use Kimbo dat you only mixing at 20%


----------



## kimbo (13/10/14)

Royale Vapor said:


> what cocentrates do you use Kimbo dat you only mixing at 20%



I use my own that i make

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/10/14)

Lots of mixologists here . Also looking at getting into DIY myself so that I know exactly what is in the juices that I vaping.


----------



## Royale Vapor (13/10/14)

if you dont mind sharing how do you make your own concentrates Kimbo?


----------



## hands (13/10/14)

forgot to mention cream. a small bit of cream might also be good in your mix. 0.5% or even less
i am looking for something to add bitterness that i can get locally. i only support locals

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (13/10/14)

hands said:


> forgot to mention cream. a small bit of cream might also be good in your mix. 0.5% or even less
> i am looking for something to add bitterness the i can get locally. i only support locals



@hands i just add to my juice what i can make myself 

I dont have the funds to buy 10ml of some flavor every now and then, so i try to make my own


----------



## hands (13/10/14)

i also love the diy and have to do things on the cheap, cant feed my family on vaping gear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (13/10/14)

Royale Vapor said:


> if you dont mind sharing how do you make your own concentrates Kimbo?


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/nets-naturally-extracted-tobaccos.2291/


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/10/14)

hands said:


> forgot to mention cream. a small bit of cream might also be good in your mix. 0.5% or even less
> i am looking for something to add bitterness that i can get locally. i only support locals


Have you tried a drop or 2 of pure lemon juice?


----------



## hands (13/10/14)

no but i will add it to my next fruit mix. i still have some left and have to finish that first.


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

Here is a good thread on flavour percentages. It also discusses using white vinegar.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/dragontws-mixing-guide.3053/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (13/10/14)

Royale Vapor said:


> if you dont mind sharing how do you make your own concentrates Kimbo?



Sorry @Royale Vapor i did not see this post, well basically i put some cinnamon .. or whatever you would like to do .. in some PG and i forget about it for a wile, month or so. You can go every other day and just agitate it a little. But that is basically it. After that you just strain very good to get all the particles out. Then you can use your concentrate that you made


----------



## zadiac (13/10/14)

I rarely use vinegar, but I use coconut flavor to smooth out all my juices.


----------



## BumbleBee (13/10/14)

kimbo said:


> 10ml of ethanol, in 17ml of propylene glycol. Got this from Google
> 
> I can see that 500gram will last a wile


erm.... This will definitely make your juice "pop" 

I'm pretty sure you meant ethyl maltol not _ethanol_


----------



## kimbo (13/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> erm.... This will definitely make your juice "pop"
> 
> I'm pretty sure you meant ethyl maltol not _ethanol_



i blame the mouse for copying to much

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bpow2404 (14/10/14)

I was curious about the vinegar in the juice so I popped a drop straight into my tank, well it was interesting.. Not awful but maybe straight into the tank not a super idea. V aping vinegar is not going to be big lol!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kimbo (14/10/14)

hands said:


> forgot to mention cream. a small bit of cream might also be good in your mix. 0.5% or even less
> i am looking for something to add bitterness that i can get locally. i only support locals



@hands what about this http://www.liquoranddrink.com/Portals/0/images/Angostura Bitters.jpg


----------



## hands (14/10/14)

kimbo said:


> @hands what about this http://www.liquoranddrink.com/Portals/0/images/Angostura Bitters.jpg


mmm i will see if my local store has stock. worth a try


----------



## hands (15/10/14)

kimbo said:


> @hands what about this http://www.liquoranddrink.com/Portals/0/images/Angostura Bitters.jpg


i got some of this but my taste buds must be shot cause i don't taste much bitter. interesting smell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bpow2404 (17/10/14)

Ok, i definitely must comment here. Ive tried one drop of bitters in a rather low mix and the feeling was pretty close to feeling tipsy. The feeling doesnt last long but one drop in your tank and it is def possible to feel a little drunk. (I at first thought it would taste horrid but it was fine) I dont know if anyone else has felt that drunken feeling from using a dash of alcohol, but maybe im just really sensitive..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands (17/10/14)

i am going to try it to but i was going to boil off the alcohol first


----------



## CraftyZA (17/10/14)

hands said:


> i got some of this but my taste buds must be shot cause i don't taste much bitter. interesting smell


Been there, done that. Agnestura does not work. Also tried west indian orange bitters. Mynaim was to make a rock shandy vape. Rock shandy in vape form will certainly be an adv for me


----------



## CraftyZA (17/10/14)

I'm working on an organic bitter agent, and will post details when i have success and completed the research and safety analysis.


----------



## hands (17/10/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I'm working on an organic bitter agent, and will post details when i have success and completed the research and safety analysis.


nice looking forward to it


----------

